# What to expect when I pick up on the 07.08.12



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Hi All, 
Countdown is about to begin soon as there are 9 days left to pick up my puppy. 
I am super excited I think I have expressed that quite a lot on here and just simply cannot wait to pick him up.

I have just received the large crate and bed but as the crate is quite large was wondering whether I needed to get absorbant bedding to put the puppy pads on top, just so they dont move around.

Another questions directed at Sylml puppy owners, what does Sylvia enclose in the puppy pack, what food do they use, do they give you a blanket with the scent of the mother?

I have as well not bought any toys as obviously too worried my daughter will put two and two together and figure out the surprise this should be ok for the first day as we go and pick these up... are there an toys you suggest.

Looking forward to reading suggestions gosh I am getting really impatient, I nearly told her the other night.

Looool


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there, we got our sylml pup at Easter and from what I can remember there was a little blanket, a cuddly toy, a ball, a lead and collar, information pack that also gives you vaccination dates, a tin of pedigree chum, denta stix, leaflets and a royal canin booklet with a voucher for free bag of food. Flo came with a bag of royal canin too which I think had enough food for at least a couple of weeks. 

We had mainly some soft toys for her to play with and just gradually bought more as time went on. Her favourite was a rope on a ball which we got from the puppy section in Sainsburys.

Good luck!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I recommend a snugglesafe (along with many more essential puppy products) to all my new owners as puppies and growing puppies love these .. they provide warmth and comfort when your puppy is settling in and away from his/her mum and littermates.

Enjoy your new puppy... so exciting .. please post lots of lovely photos


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good memory Daffodil 

The blanket I was given has an elephant of sorts in one corner. Millie didn't like the Royal Canin food supplied and I soon changed it.

You wont need many toys when you first bring your puppy home, just lots of cuddles. Puppy toy shopping, look for things with different textures.


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Hi there, we got our sylml pup at Easter and from what I can remember there was a little blanket, a cuddly toy, a ball, a lead and collar, information pack that also gives you vaccination dates, a tin of pedigree chum, denta stix, leaflets and a royal canin booklet with a voucher for free bag of food. Flo came with a bag of royal canin too which I think had enough food for at least a couple of weeks.
> 
> We had mainly some soft toys for her to play with and just gradually bought more as time went on. Her favourite was a rope on a ball which we got from the puppy section in Sainsburys.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you soo much I was freaking out as I literally have the crate the bed and puppy pads I just have to keep all super secretive I cannot believe I managed to make up a story for the boxed crate looool 
But its brilliant to know they come with all that!!


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Good memory Daffodil
> 
> The blanket I was given has an elephant of sorts in one corner. Millie didn't like the Royal Canin food supplied and I soon changed it.
> 
> You wont need many toys when you first bring your puppy home, just lots of cuddles. Puppy toy shopping, look for things with different textures.


Oh wow, I never realised Mille was a sylml pup too! Is Zac her dad? Flo liked the Royal Canin but it didn't like her unfortunately so we had to change as well!!


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

jasmine.bouait said:


> Thank you soo much I was freaking out as I literally have the crate the bed and puppy pads I just have to keep all super secretive I cannot believe I managed to make up a story for the boxed crate looool
> But its brilliant to know they come with all that!!


Hi, everything will be just fine - Flo just followed us about the first few days or slept or wanted cuddles. I'd love to know the story you've made up for the boxed crate lol!!!!


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

I had to say that my friend had this gardening cage delivered to us and that she would be picking up soon. Still trying to plan the surprise and how to get it filmed gosh I feel like a movie director coordinating the whole scene obviously there won't be no acting but wow it's taking skill having kept this since the 20th of may looool


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

o wow, sounds amazing... love surprises


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is an SYLML pup and we got te same as has been mentioned. Changed his food as soon as we got him to nautral instinct which he loved. If Zac is th
e dad be prepared to have a lovely cheeky pup on your hands, enjoy x


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

I would be careful not buy toys that are too hard. my vet basically told me if its to hard will hurt a cockapoos teeth. every dog is different with what they like but both of mine like kong toys. and you can put treats in them when you want quiet time lol. I am soo happy for you getting your puppy I will tell you that a cockapoo is an excellent choice. when we got judah we took him to the pet store put a coat down and put him in the shopping cart took him puppy shopping. my poos are four years old and still sit in the shopping cart. yes we get looks and laughs and smiles but makes puppy shopping easier. 
enjoy your new little buddy and know dogs appreciate anything we give them. but the puppys favorite toy will be the people. have fun good luck with your puppy you may want to shrink the crate by putting a small barrier little poos need little space. As for the daughter yeah if you buy toys now she will know kids are too smart. again congrats on your puppy. please post a pic when you get the puppy .


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello I've already MSG you back but just wanted to say the same as the others about what you get from Sylvia.

Our little max is doing very well and it seems all puppies that are from Sylvia do the same! He's a cheeky but loving clever boy! So you will be fine.

Good luck, it's an exciting and emotional time collecting them, well it was for me anyway! We got food, a bowl, toy, blanket, treats, denta sticks, info pack, collar and tag which he was wearing when we collected him, a lead, bag of food for 2 weeks, a bonito, puppy tin food, and his puppy portfolio with info and jab info and pictures. Max is still on the food he came with and he likes it, his toilet times are regular and firm so no upset tummy at all and we've moved house with him so not stressed at all.

Around an awesome puppy!

You won't be disappointed!

Sam xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle Is a SYLML product - her daddy is also Zac!
The royal Canin was not to Madames tastes but Clyde has finished it off - he is not a Sylmls pup and certainly not as fussy with his food!
The Puppy pack that Sylvia makes up for you is excellent with lovely pictures of mum and dad and her siblings.
Treacle is very intelligent - extremely loyal and very obedient. I am sure that you will be delighted x


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Oh wow Thank you soo much for all the information.

I am very very excited. Only 6 sleeps to go and i will have little rocko in my arms!! 
Sylvia will be meeting me in London as I have already chosen the puppy and she is coming down to London for the Olympics its a massive favour as I just know I will get lost in the journey and would cost extra petrol plus 4 hours there and back.

My friend told me that this is absolutely fine and as I have read sooo many good things about SYLML I know that there shouldnt be anything to worry about. Just hope wont upset puppy Ill make sure when he gets home he completely forgets about the journey.
Any thoughts on this appreciated.

All thank you again xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

daffodil said:


> Oh wow, I never realised Mille was a sylml pup too! Is Zac her dad? Flo liked the Royal Canin but it didn't like her unfortunately so we had to change as well!!


Yes Zac is her dad. I guess he produces puppies who have a lovely cheeky nature. Mum is Rio, I've never met any sibling


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You have done so well to keep it a secret, i don't think I could manage that. In the first few days don't worry too much about toys. To be honest an old cuddly toy that your kids donate and a plastic bottle would be fine. ENJOY!


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi
I brought Enzo home in May & had lots of toys but he has some firm favorites. A long monkey toy in pink (even though he's a boy!) He loved this from day one & although quite flimsy has never destroyed it, we call it pinky monkey & when he's feeling sleepy goes to his cage to get it & lies with it & he cries if we put it in the washing machine!. Snugglesafe Bonzo cushion, we took this to the breeders to get the familiar smells on it & when we brought it home & he was small he loved to lie with it - although I sewed up the opening which is designed for a heat pad as it had a zip which I thought was trouble waiting to happen if he got it off in the night. A kong puppy Wubba, it's made of a very tough material which he chews on for ages & a Pet Stages cool teething stick, this is great has lots of tag things on it, some with crinkly stuff in & you can wet it & put it in the freezer to help with sore teeth. All these descriptions are on Amazon. Regarding the pads in the cage, we put these in on top of newspaper which was fine at 1st but then he started to chew & shred them so just had newspaper down then he started to shred that too, I was worried he’d get a blockage if he actually ate loads so just put a towel down in the end (one end has a soft cage mat folded in half the other was for messes) having said all that he has never gone to the toilet in his cage not even when we 1st brought him home but for the 1st couple of nights I did get up to him if I thought he was crying for the toilet to take him out. Good luck with your new puppy – not long now to keep that special secret!


----------

